# Plowing with Isuzu



## Jersey Push (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any experiences plowing with an Isuzu NPR?? My father and I are looking in to buying one. If it's going to PUSH snow.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

New or Used?? A good friend of mine runs two of the Chevy versions 3500 with gas engines. They are set up with aggressive tires, with 1.5yard sanders and custom mounted Fisher MM2 systems. They are awsome in tight flat parking lots. They are a 2wd DRW truck so keep that in mind when plowing and plow according to the trucks ability. I've been in them when one of my trucks went down. Awesome visibility and the turning radius is unbelievable. I find they are only as good as they are set up and the operator make the biggest difference.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is one of mine plowing

J..


----------



## Jersey Push (Oct 27, 2010)

The truck is USED with a Gas engine. Its in good shape. No rust and has low miles. Still thinking of the right plow for the truck?? 8 Foot or 8.5 foot.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have one with a Vortec 350 as well. It pushes just as good as the one in the video.

Both have 8ft Boss pollys with Boss wings. Only problem we ever have is plowing on hills where we can't get a good run going up. Other than that, we know the limitations that they have and try to keep them on more flatter lots, or chasing the loaders spreading material.

J.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

We have 2 isuzu's with plows 1) with a meyers and 1.5 v box 2) with a 810 blizzard and 3 yrd v box


----------

